# I'm taking a two-year Teacher Education program.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was thinking of how to say the following sentence in Chinese recently: "I'm taking a two-year Teacher Education program.". Would this be 我在念一个两年的教学课程?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

'唸' is okay; '修' would be my choice in semi-formal contexts. Here in Taiwan, we refer to such programmes as '教育學程'.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, SimonTsai! 
" 教育學程" would be parsed 教育學 + 程, right?

Would 念，修 and 教育学程 also sound ok in this context in Mainland Mandarin?


----------



## SimonTsai

教育 + 學程
翻譯 + 學程


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> Teacher Education program


教学课程 could be ambiguous. It could also mean "a program teach you how to do something".
One possible option is 教师培训课程 (teacher training program), which is occasionally abbreviated as 师培课程.


----------



## SimonTsai

'師培課程' is a term that is used here too, but the first two characters usually stand for '師資培育', and not '教師培訓', which can be interpreted as training for teachers (as opposed to training for those who want to be teachers).

Also, note that '課程' in itself refers to a module while '學程' refers to a programme.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your help! 
I found 课程 in the dictionary but not 学程. Is 学程 only used in Taiwan and not in 大陆？


----------



## SimonTsai

I guess that you are right. You may want to give a second read to the old thread 'Are you both in the same programme'.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, you're right! I'd forgotten that "programme" had been discussed before. Thanks again, Simon!


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> '師培課程' is a term that is used here too, but the first two characters usually stand for '師資培育', and not '教師培訓', which can be interpreted as training for teachers (as opposed to training for those who want to be teachers).


Actually, 师培课程 also stands for 师资培训 in Mainland. I just feel it has little difference with 教师培训, so I deliberately used 教师培训...
By the way, sometimes we use 师*训*课程 too.


----------



## SimonTsai

I did a research and found that programmes of teacher education can be for both prospective and practising teachers, to my surprise. I thought that such programmes are exclusively for prospective teachers.

In the case of training for practising teachers, I would suggest '培訓'; otherwise go for '培育'. '育' means to grow, to develop or to incubate. Think of '發育', '孵育' and '教育'.


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> I did a research and found that programmes of teacher education can be for both prospective and practising teachers, to my surprise. I thought that such programmes are exclusively for prospective teachers.


有surprise吗？我从一开始就觉得这些词都是ambiguous的。“培养xx”，既可能是培养某类人使其获得提升，也可能是从无到有培养出某类人，也可能两者兼可。
大陆说的“师资培训”“教师培训”也是两者兼可，所以我没觉得有太大区别。
另外，大陆“培育”一词一般不用于搭配专业人才。


----------



## SimonTsai

Below is an excerpt of my high school anthem, which shows how the word '培育' is used here:

東海東玉山下　培育新苗吐綠芽　春風吹放自由花　(嘣嘣嘣嘣)​為梁為棟　同支大廈　看我們重建燦爛的新中華​
’培育人才’ and '作育英才' both are idiomatic. Click here to visit '國立臺灣大學師資培育中心'.


----------



## SuperXW

你的校歌例子是将未来人才（学生）比喻成新苗了，这样的比喻，在大陆也会用培育。
我想表达的是，在大陆"培育"一般不搭配专业人才，比如通常不说"培育医生"，"培育法官"……用“培养”更常见。
不过“培育老师”似乎也OK，可能老师没有那么专业？


----------



## aero2020

我比较喜欢翻译成这个样子，
*I'm taking a two-year Teacher Education program*
--> 我在读一个两年制的（老师/教师）教学（训练）课程 
--> 我在读一个两年制的教师教学训练课程


----------



## yuechu

It's good with "制" after the number of years, right?
Thanks, Aero2020!


----------



## aero2020

Yes, I believe it is the case mostly. But, sometimes it is Ok without 制. Like the case above,
--> 我在读一个两年(制)的教师教学训练课程


----------

